# Nas charlie pier



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Charlie pier is open this Fri-Sun during the day for fishing. Donations will be requested to use the pier.


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you mean 1600 or what time on friday does it open. thanks Chuck


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fri 1100-1600, Sat-Sun 0600-1900. The weather is not looking to good for Sat-Sun but, if they decide to cancel we probably won't know until friday.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Where is NAS Charlie pier in relation to the Blue's hanger?
Thanks!


----------



## jbr.navy (Jan 22, 2011)

if you know where portside is just keep heading down to the harbor im sure you will see people fishin


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

In short it is at the most south-eastern corner of the base so drive the most southern route until you hit the most eastern one or vis versa, if hit blue you've gone to far.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a good link.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/nas-pensacola-map-markers-directional-purposes-63779/

The pier is between F and G.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Sat & sun?*

Is it still a go for today and SUN. I will defanitly go on Sunday if open.


----------



## jenkins5929 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Charlie Pier*

Is there a price to fish @ the pier or just a military ID ?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It works by donations, you dont have to give one but its the right thing to do, basically a command contacts mwr and say they wanna do a fundraiser, mwr tells port ops and port ops opens the pier. The command runs the event and collects donations with a portion of it that they give to mwr. You need to have a military id to fish there but there is no set price


----------

